# Looking for a JUDO SCHOOL in Jacksonville, Florida!!!



## TaekwondoJaxFL (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been doing MA for a long time.. and I've recently sparked a HUGE interest in Judo.. after watching Judo Instructional DVDs and Judo matches.. I got hooked..

Can anyone tell me of a Judo school in or around Jacksonville, Florida.. thanks!!


----------



## Haze (Aug 3, 2006)

Check it out.

http://judojax.com/index.htm


----------



## SenseiGreg (Jul 2, 2010)

First Coast Kodokan Judo on Blanding Blvd.
www.fckj.freewebpages.org 

3 time World Champion, 4 time National Champion


----------

